# The Lever



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I posted this design in the Shared Designs forum a couple of days ago. I finished it but it still needs some varnish. This slingshot isn't really my style, and the choice of woods wasn't attractive enough for me to go to great pains on the finish. But it does what I designed it to do. It gives the shooter a lot of leverage for pulling strong bands. If you like shooting TBG doubles, this is a good bet. I tried it out and was well pleased.


















The handle is laminated with a layer of wild cherry which I cut from a tree branch and a layer of red oak. This project clearly took me a little outside my comfort zone. But I'm learning, haha.










Sorry but it's an overcast day so the pics ain't too good.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it!
A good, low forked hammer shooter is something I need


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Out of your comfort zone?? What, did you make it while naked and in the cold???


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice i like the design


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Out of your comfort zone?? What, did you make it while naked and in the cold???


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

designed for strong bands! too bad you dont like it.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet design Dayhiker......looks like a shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys.
@Papa: it is a shooter. I just don't shoot with powerful bands anymore.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice design and slingshot!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I like that!! especially since I'm becoming a slim handle fan.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Firstly, you did a fine job on it! It's a great looking design. I'll have to check the pdf, thanks for sharing it. If you don't get on
with it, and want to let it go keep me in mind, I can trade you some raw, stock forks for it, or paypal da account.









sean


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like something very different. I like it...super low forks...how low can you go...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing DH. I am making one for a friend as a thank you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great so far, Beanflip! If your friend likes hammer grip and heavy bandage, he'll like this one for sure.

(I can't understand how you are going to cut those laminations to shape, now. I cut mine roughly to shape with my new band saw first, then after gluing, I filed them to shape. Hope to see more of the build as it progresses?)


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

This catty is a nice, nice design as far as I'm concerned. I'll be watching the thread closely. I've got to get out and grab some
more baltic birch and get going on a few of these.

sean


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice Bill!! Interesting look!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Perry!!!!!!!! Howdy, man, what brought you out of the sawdust pile?








Thanks for the compliment. I bet you're wondering why no feedback on your great products yet? I been real busy but it's coming, bud. I apologize for dragging my feet. Ashamed to say I haven't even gotten the chance to launch the arrow yet.









Take care old friend.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Looks great so far, Beanflip! If your friend likes hammer grip and heavy bandage, he'll like this one for sure.
> 
> (I can't understand how you are going to cut those laminations to shape, now. I cut mine roughly to shape with my new band saw first, then after gluing, I filed them to shape. Hope to see more of the build as it progresses?)


 This is the first time I have laminated anything. I trimmed off most of the excess with the band saw. Then some pretty quick shaping down with my Micro plane rasps.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the progress so far. This design is even better than it looks. Having it physically in front of me, I like it even more. Nice one DH. This is my first laminate and first hammer style.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one DH!

Good job Bean!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, that is sweet! You have a lot more skill with the tools than I do.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker was kind enough to send me this one and I gotta tell you guys, I love it!
For one it looks great with the multiplex and contrasting natural palmswells (or "grips" I suppose since it's a hammer). DH sent a note basically apologizing for the poor finish. Really? It only looks about 10 times better than anything I've ever made. No excuses required!
While DH advertises it as a Sprave-style power slingshot I think it's actually that much rarer of birds- the hammer grip target shooter. I banded mine up with some half-doubled 107s and shot some 1/2" steel at a bean can and was amazed at the consistency of the grip and the shooting. The combo of low forks, hammer grip and wide, flat fork tips makes it great for gangstah-aimers like me.
A guy could get spoiled by one like this!
Make one of these, you'll dig it. Even if you don't consider it "your thing" you should try it out.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

M_J, can we pics of it banded up? 
Appreciate it!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent, I love, looketh design.

Master thank you very much ........ alf


----------

